# Zonenschein Factory Downhill Prototyp



## Dirk Andres (19. März 2010)

Hallo,


hier die News über unseren neuen DH Prototypen.

Das Zonenschein Factory Downhill Team wird in der Saison 2010 auf dem neu entwickelten Zypher DH Prototypen an den wichtigsten europäischen Downhill-Rennen am Start sein.







Zypher Team Prototyp

Der Zypher DH Prototyprahmen wurde hinsichtlich der Kinematik, Geometrie und Gewicht überarbeitet. Das aufgebaute Factory Bike hat ein Gewicht von 17,4 kg.

Oberrohr in mm 	        M(575),L(600),XL(620),MAX(640)
Tretlagerhöhe in mm 	Einstellbar 245-260
Federweg in mm 	        Einstellbar 210-245
Lenkwinkel 	                Einstellbar 62°-64°


Das Gewicht des Rahmens konnte auf 4050 g reduziert werden.






Die Kinematik wurde neu ausgelegt und an die Streckenverhältnisse im UCI World Cup angepasst. Das Hinterbausystem ist neu gelagert worden. Anstatt der bisher verwendeten Linearachsen und Nadellagern werden IGUS Hochleistungsgleitlager und Achsen aus hochfestem hartanodisierten Aluminium 7075 verwendet. 






Des Weiteren wurden alle Frästeile hinsichtlich ihrer Steifigkeit und des Gewichtes neu konstruiert und dimensioniert. Für die Hauptschwingeneinheit werden so genannte Holowweldelemente verwendet die einen besseren Gewicht - Steifigkeits- Wert aufweisen.






Zypher mit Bremsmomentabstützung.


Weiter News nach den Testfahrten folgen.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## michar (19. März 2010)

tretlager ist sicherlich von  345- 360 einstellbar...nicht 245- 260 ! welche einbaulaenge hat denn der vivid? 222 oder 240?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (22. März 2010)

Hallo,


richtig.

Tretlagerhöhe 345-360 mm.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (24. Februar 2011)

ist das dann jetzt die "letzte" evo stufe vom zypher (also evo lll) oder nur für das zonenschein team ?


----------

